# Portrait Artist---Doing Commissions 4 U!



## oldfriends4sale (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello

My name is Mary Christoff and I'm an experienced portrait artist.
I'm currently doing commissions right now through my website under the "Order A Commission" section.
Here are a few things to know if you want a commission from me:

I draw everything from people to plants, however my drawing specialties are people and pets.

I can use either graphite or charcoal pencils when doing your commission, whichever you prefer.

I put a lot of time, care, and dedication into my art pieces. Every little details matters to me, so I guarantee you will be satisfied with the results!


If you are interested in getting a commission from me or just want to check out some of my artwork just go to my website at http://www.marychristoff.com/

Also if you have any questions please feel free to email me at [email protected]

Thank you for your time and consideration in reading this post!

Sincerely,

Mary Christoff


----------

